

The Tar Pipe - mcantor
http://blog.extracheese.org/2010/05/the-tar-pipe.html

======
nailer
FYI, though it's always good to learn, if you want to copy files and preserve
permissions, you can use:

    
    
        cp -p <src> <destination>
    

on a modern GNU box.

